# Best Heater



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

I purchased a used 65 gal bowfront that came with some crappy heater for my Gold Diamond Rhom and the temp in the tank fluctuates daily. I have good circulation in the tank with a powerhead, but need some ideas on the best heater or possibly two heaters to keep the tank a constant temperature.

Thanks!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Fluval makes a pretty good aquarium heater. They have the basic glass looking models (m-series), and the pro-grade model with digital thermometer readout (e-series). The e-series is substantially more, but I think they are worth it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you have a canister filter, you really can't go wrong with a Hydor ETH inline heater, they keep a constant temp much more efficiently and it's one less thing cluttering up the inside of your tank.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Havn't had any problems or temp fluctuations with the eheim jager heaters. They're fairly reasonably priced aswell.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ Eheim Jager is what i use as well. Never has a problem


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I personaly use the Fluval M and E Series heaters but I have grown to despise the E Series ones. M Series mind you are great!.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I've always had good luck with Aqueon heaters!....Highly Recommended!...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If you have a canister filter, you really can't go wrong with a Hydor ETH inline heater, they keep a constant temp much more efficiently and it's one less thing cluttering up the inside of your tank.


I didnt know there was a exterior heater! that is so cool. I might give it a shot in the futer


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

A True temp by JBJ or other ones with tempature probe and thermostat with a titanium heating element with a cage



pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> A True temp by JBJ or other ones with tempature probe and thermostat with a titanium heating element with a cage


not a cage im an idiot its a protective cover so the fish dont get burnt


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Sadly my recalled marineland stealth pros







Aqueon makes a pro series now that's pretty similar. A friend has been using one in her tank for a few weeks and I'm considering the switch. LFS gave me the cheap glass marinelands in exchange for my stealths.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

fluval e and aqueon heaters no problems yet.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Fluval E series, yes they cost a little more and I found they max out at 83F (I have two on my 170 rbp tank and can't get the temp any higher than 83F mainly hovers around 82.5F/83F)

Here's a review with photos

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192114-rate-and-review-fluval-e-series-heaters/


----------

